# Forum in English  > News  > Hi-Tech  >  Welding flame cool2touch

## Simple10

A florida man has developed a welding device that will cut steel, burn coal, melt a hole through a brick, in 3-5 seconds turn brass red hot and yet he touches the tip of the torch with no adverse effects. He can melt tungsten, which takes 10,000 degrees fahrenheit. 
He uses an electrolyzer to break h2o and utilize the hho which reaches the melting point of the object the flame touches. Amazing.
No need to pick locks anymore. Hehehe!   :Cool: 

This is a video of the device:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=3


This is his website:
http://www.hytechapps.com/

----------

